# Soucis changement icône dd



## bidibout (10 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un soucis je n'arrive plus à changer l'icône de mon dd en fait habituellement j'affiche les infos et ensuite je clique pour sélectionner l'icône en miniature et je fais pomme+c et ensuite pareil avec l'icône du dd et je fais pomme+v et là plus moyen ca marche plus.

En fait ce matin j'ai essayé un soft pour customisé et il me plaisait pas trop alors je l'ai retiré ainsi que les prefs et au moment de redémarré il est resté bloqué alors j'ai redémarré à la barbare et tout fonctionne normalement sauf cela je ne sais pas si c'est du à cela puisqu'il y avait un moment que je n'avais pas changé d'icônes.

Merci de votyre aide.


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2006)

Fais un pomme i sur ton DD, supprime l'icône pour retrouver celle par défaut puis relance le Finder et essaie de coller la nouvelle icône.
Lance une réparation des autorisation aussi, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.


----------



## marctiger (10 Mai 2006)

Par hasard ta flèche MAJ à gauche du clavier n'et-elle pas verrouillée quand tu veux copier ?


----------



## bidibout (10 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ça fait toujours plaisir de voir qu'il y a du monde pour vous donner un coup de pouce, c'est ça la communauté mac   

Bon en fait je viens de m'apercevoir en fait que c'était la seule icône que j'avais modifié avec candybar, donc peux-être que l'icône du volume principale n'est pas modifiable par simple copier/coller en tout avec candybar j'ai réussi à changer mon icône.

Un grand merci en tout cas.


----------



## marctiger (10 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Bon en fait je viens de m'apercevoir en fait que c'était la seule icône que j'avais modifié avec candybar, donc peux-être que l'icône du volume principale n'est pas modifiable par simple copier/coller en tout avec candybar j'ai réussi à changer mon icône.
> 
> Un grand merci en tout cas.



J'ai changé l'icône de mon DD par copier/coller sans problème, donc...pas besoin de soft quelconque pour cela.


----------



## bidibout (10 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé l'icône de mon DD par copier/coller sans problème, donc...pas besoin de soft quelconque pour cela.



Bin je comprend pas moi je n'y arrive pas (uniquement avec l'icône de mon dd principal) donc la première fois je l'avais surement fait par copier/coller aussi, et donc le soft que j'avais mis ce matin a du modifier un truc qui m'enpêche de le faire maintenant.

Mystère qui même si cela ne gêne pas trop me perturbe quand même !!!


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Bin je comprend pas moi je n'y arrive pas (uniquement avec l'icône de mon dd principal) donc la première fois je l'avais surement fait par copier/coller aussi, et donc le soft que j'avais mis ce matin a du modifier un truc qui m'enpêche de le faire maintenant.
> 
> Mystère qui même si cela ne gêne pas trop me perturbe quand même !!!





Les préférences de CandyBar prennent le pas sur celles du Finder.


----------



## bidibout (11 Mai 2006)

Bon j'ai réessayé mais pas moyen de changer l'icône sans passer par candybar, de plus maintenant quand je reboot une fois arrivé sur le bureau pendant 30 secondes quand je clique sur la barre de menu sur par exemple "aller" et bien tous le menu reste grisé, ensuite cela reviens.

J'ai l'impression que le soft que j'avais installé pour customisé et qui à merdé au moment de la désinstallation à modifié quelque chose mais quoi ? si quelqu'un à une idée.

Pour info et je sais que c'est bête je ne me souviens plus du soft que j'avais installé peux-être "irridium"

Merci de votre aide.

edit : je viens de faire un essai et apparement ce serait peux-être yahoo widget qui fais que les menus restent monopolisé pendant quelques secondes puisque en le désactivant ce ne le fais plus, ou alors c'est une coïcidence.

Pour le soft j'avais essayé aussi thème changer.

Enfin bref si quelqu'un à une idée de ce qui pourrait bloqué le changement d'icône car il me semble aussi qu'avec theme changer il m'avais installé un truc mais je sais plus quoi.

Merci encore de votre aide.


----------



## marctiger (11 Mai 2006)

Le fait est que à force d'utiliser différents softs de customisation, cela finit par créer des conflits  , fais un nettoyage de tout cela et pour tes icônes, tu sais faire des copier/coller simples avec n'importe quelle image trouvée sur le Net.


----------



## bidibout (11 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Le fait est que à force d'utiliser différents softs de customisation, cela finit par créer des conflits  , fais un nettoyage de tout cela et pour tes icônes, tu sais faire des copier/coller simples avec n'importe quelle image trouvée sur le Net.



Bin en fait j'en ai essayé deux pour voir mais rien d'interressant donc j'ai bien retiré tous les fichiers correspondant à ces soft et j'ai vérifié les autorisations + analysé le disque + nettoyage et opérations de maintenance avec onyx mais rien n'y fait.

C'est pas trop gênant puisqu'apparement je n'ai que ce soucis donc j'ai changé mon icône avec candybar mais pas moyen avec le copier/coller pourtant cela fonctionne bien avec les autres disque.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

Un ptit coup d'Onyx ?


----------



## marctiger (11 Mai 2006)

As-tu lu ceci ?


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les préférences de CandyBar prennent le pas sur celles du Finder.


----------



## bidibout (11 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> As-tu lu ceci ?



Tu veux dire que si j'enlève Candybar cela remarchera avec le copier/coller ? Parce que malgré tout cela fonctionne avec les autres disque, si c'était à cause de Candybar cela ne fonctionnerait pas avec les autres disques non ?

Enfin bon je ne veux pas trop vous prendre la tête avec cela non plus   

Et oui j'ai essayé onyx.


----------



## marctiger (11 Mai 2006)

Ben...je dirais qu'apparament l'icône de ton DD est faite avec Candy....on l'appelle Candy...(chanson du Top 5 ! ) et donc tu peux la remettre à l'état initial pour la changer par copier/coller ou continuer a utiliser Candy...on l'pp...:rateau:  pour celle-là et utiliser le copier/coller pour les autres, ou alors utiliser Candy...on...:love:  pour toutes tes icônes, à toi de choisir, mais comme l'a dit *macmarco* (c'était mon premier pseudo  ) les prefs de Candy... (stop  ) passent au dessus de celles du Finder. J'éspère que mon explication est compréhensible


----------



## bidibout (11 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Ben...je dirais qu'apparament l'icône de ton DD est faite avec Candy....on l'appelle Candy...(chanson du Top 5 ! ) et donc tu peux la remettre à l'état initial pour la changer par copier/coller ou continuer a utiliser Candy...on l'pp...:rateau:  pour celle-là et utiliser le copier/coller pour les autres, ou alors utiliser Candy...on...:love:  pour toutes tes icônes, à toi de choisir, mais comme l'a dit *macmarco* (c'était mon premier pseudo  ) les prefs de Candy... (stop  ) passent au dessus de celles du Finder. J'éspère que mon explication est compréhensible



Oui tu es très clair et je m'abstiendrais de chanter également  

Bon jai remis l'icône à l'état initiale et le copier/coller marche tjrs pas peux-être qu'il faut que je le désinstalle complètement candybar mais j'ai pas trop envie de devoir remodifier toutes mes icônes d'autant plus que celle modifiée avec candy... accepte le copier/coller sauf celle du dd.


----------



## marctiger (11 Mai 2006)

Question peut-être stupide vu que pour les autres ça marche mais quand tu veux copier/coller celle de ton DD, ta flèche MAJ à gauche n'est-elle pas verrouillée ?  Sinon, je ne comprends pas non plus.


----------



## bidibout (11 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Question peut-être stupide vu que pour les autres ça marche mais quand tu veux copier/coller celle de ton DD, ta flèche MAJ à gauche n'est-elle pas verrouillée ?  Sinon, je ne comprends pas non plus.



Non la touche maj n'est pas vérouillée.

Je me suis encore rendu compte d'une chose c'est que selon l'utilisation que je fais de l'ordi parfois on dirais que le dock n'est pas très fluide et que quand je vais dessus on dirait que l'agrandissement des icônes saccade un poils et quand je ferme l'appli en cours d'utilisation il redeviens fluide alors est-ce du à mes softs de custo qui on foutu le binz ou alors je ne m'en était pas rendu compte avant et c'est un petit manque de mémoire malgré les 1 go je ne sais pas trop.

Mais bon tout fonctionne bien sinon alors si il y a d'autre petit soucis et bien je réinstallerais tout à partir de ma sauvegarde et puis c'est tout, ca m'apprendra à vouloir utiliser des soft pas très fiable.

Encore merci de votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## marctiger (12 Mai 2006)

De rien, juste encore une chose, quand tu utilises les effets d'agrandissement du Dock, cela utilise de la mémoire supplémentaire (probablement pas terrible, mais...) @+


----------



## bidibout (13 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> De rien, juste encore une chose, quand tu utilises les effets d'agrandissement du Dock, cela utilise de la mémoire supplémentaire (probablement pas terrible, mais...) @+



En fait j'ai fais le test sur ma partition qui n'a pas subie de modif avec les softs de custo et cela fais la même chose le dock ne saccade pas vraiment c'est juste la fluidité qui est un peu affectée et cela se passe notamment si je télécharge un truc avec safari donc je suppose que c'est normal (encore une fois si j'avais 1.5 go au lieu d'1 cela irait mieux) mais bon c'est pas gênant puisque ça ne le fait pas en permanence.


----------

